# USB 3.0 2 port pci card vendor? (NOT pci-express)



## moconnorusa (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm looking for a USB 3.0 2 port pci card that has a standard pci tab - not the pci express tabs. My motherboard does have one pci-express slot but it's occupied by a tv tuner.
If you know of a vendor, would you please list their url in your reply or if you're aware of a workaround that would allow me to add USB 3.O, I would really appreciate it.
This is for an HP m8200n, 3gb RAM, Hauppauge HVR 1800 TV Tuner, PCI modem, amd 64 x2 dual core processor 6000+, nvidia geforce 8400 video card.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi moconnorusa welcome to tsf,

i am looking into it will post anything i find.

i seem to find only pci express

would you be interested in this?
Amazon.com: SuperSpeed USB 3.0 7-Port Hub: Electronics


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Probably won't find any. Just using rough numbers, PCI is capable of 266 or 533 MBs. USB 3 is rated at 600 MBs. In other words, the PCI bus would be a bottleneck and you would never see the full speed of the card or devices.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

USB 2.0 is as fast as you'll get on a PCI bus as Dogg stated.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## moconnorusa (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks to all who replied! 
Just so I have this straight: the HP m8200n motherboard has both the pci-express and pci legacy slots but their limitations are built into their hardware?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Legacy PCI is slower then PCI Express that's why you don't see any PCI 3.0 cards the 3.0 USB spec is faster then the PCI spec, which is why PCIe is replacing PCI The PCI slot has been around since 1993 so of course it has limitations.


----------



## moconnorusa (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi folks,
found this:
StarTech.com 2 Port PCI SuperSpeed USB 3.0 Card Adapter (PCIUSB3S2) Extended Specs - Network Adapters

but from what Dogg posted, this may not be a 'true' 3.0' card.
It's out of stock, but if I find and buy one, I''ll let you know.
BTW, ss there a way to test I/O speeds on on pci cards - express or not?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not with any equipment you would find at home or even a standard PC shop for that matter.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

moconnorusa said:


> Hi folks,
> found this:
> StarTech.com 2 Port PCI SuperSpeed USB 3.0 Card Adapter (PCIUSB3S2) Extended Specs - Network Adapters
> 
> ...





> The PCIUSB3S2 2-Port PCI to SuperSpeed USB 3.0 Card allows for legacy PCI slots to support the *USB 3.0 standard, which is capable of data transfer rates up to 5 Gbps *(10x faster than USB 2.0). Using USB 3.0 devices with *this Card will allow data transfer rates at up to 1.3 Gbps*, double the performance versus using USB 2.0 cards and peripherals.


----------



## moconnorusa (Mar 12, 2011)

Well enough of my mini-drama - I ordered a card from https://www.provantage.com and we'll see how it works. Best wishes and thanks to all who provided advice.
Mike


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It should work just fine. And based on specs, it should quite a bit faster than USB2. It's just not common as the USB3 chipset will never run at it's max speed and any current MB has PCI-E slots. Not much reason (ie: cost for investment) to manufacturer parts for outdated hardware.


----------

